# Goats after very, very long trip to a new home



## crittertipper (Nov 22, 2010)

I just got back from picking up my new hunting buddy's. I am so new to goat packing I have milk on my lips and will for some time. I need some advise. The boys weathered the 17 hour trip quite well, we drove all night to avoid the heat of the day. I want to make sure I give them everything they need to recover after such a long trip. Should I give them some goat pellets (how much), grass hay or just let them feed on their own for a couple days? They are active and doing a bit of exploring. The 5 of them have been drinking 3 gallons of water each day (this is day 2).

The boys came from about 700 feet in elevation and now I have them at 5,600 ft. How long should I let them adjust before starting to work with them. I just ordered pack setups from NWPG and cant wait to try it out (not to worry I am not going to load the boys down and hit the hills).


----------



## WGARDNER (Aug 20, 2011)

I moved my herd from Ca (sea level) to 6,000 feet in Montana. We had no problems. I also had pregnant and older does. We hike daily with the herd. Lots of water is great. I wouldn't change their feed. If they are use to hay, keep them on it. Don't add anything new. A 17 hour trip is pretty easy, (on them not you) mine was three days. The goats usually lay down most of the way. I'd take them out as soon as they ready to follow you. Have these guys been packed with before? Their water intake sounds normal.
Make sure you have your salt block in your pen.
Have fun!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

You didnt say how old that your goats are. 

Whatever your goats have been eating is what I would keep them on, dont turn them out on an empty belly, grain only if they have been on it, you want to keep their stomach bacteria on the same diet its been used to. 

For our trip they will have the same hay and grain that they have been on.

This is a well timed thread, I am leaving northern MI on the morn of the 16th for NE Wa , and expecting it to be 5 days, with six under a year of age. All will have their C&D shot, be getting probios, and gatorade in their water, get their grain while tied outside the trailer, twice a day, and watched closely for sniffles etc. 

Any other suggestions are welcomed .


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

crittertipper said:


> I am so new to goat packing I have milk on my lips and will for some time. I need some advise.


Unless you're sure those goats are nannies, I'd be careful getting milk on the lips... :lol:

Don't mind me... I'm the local cannon fodder. ;-)


----------



## crittertipper (Nov 22, 2010)

This morning I gave them salt and goat minerals after speaking with a wonderful woman at Northwest Packgoats. I am sure glad I ordered all my gear from them (5 custom fit saddles w/ panniers and all the related accessories) they are great to deal with and did not make a "green horn" feel as uninformed as I am. 

I picked up 5 boys in total (1 age 5, 1 age 4, and 3 age 3). They are extremely friendly and with a bit of grain jumped into the back of my truck with no hesitation. I was told the 5 and 4 year old have packed and the 3yr olds have been on the trail with saddles only. I took them out for a walk last night and they did just as everyone said they would do "follow" with no hesitation. 

Thanks for the replies and please keep the suggestions rolling in. 

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!! BOB, I AM NOT THAT GREEN.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

You have a real nice sized pack string ! 

The more that you take them out the better and the more that all of you will enjoy it. It sounds like you all are enjoying it already !

I will have five guys also, two five yr olds, and 3 of this years.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya definatly sounds like your good to go. You got a good size packing posse. I would really make sure you spend some time with your goats and let them get bonded to you before you go on any really long hard hikes. I had two goats once deside i was not worth following anymore five miles in. It made for a fun night hike back to the truck to retrieve them.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Right on, the little guys are going to get lead training in twice daily unloadings for their grain and stretching etc while I change their water and tidy up. By the time the move is done we should be pretty well bonded. The 5yr olds are pretty social but I will be spending a lot of time with them and the peanut gallery before we take even long walks. It will be a good group. By spring we will be doing normal hikes, it says here somewhere :lol: 

Good luck, and enjoy !


----------

